

Theneeds is more than ‘yet another personalized news feed’ - ecesena
http://venturebeat.com/2014/03/19/theneeds-launches-yet-another-personalized-news-feed-but-wait-theres-more/

======
ecesena
Or the recursive link, if you want to give it a try ;)

[http://www.theneeds.com/read/n3359400/Theneeds-is-more-
than-...](http://www.theneeds.com/read/n3359400/Theneeds-is-more-than-yet-
another-personalized-VentureBeat)

